# Audi RS6 C7 is here!



## lupingranturismo (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Crocodile (May 21, 2009)

Just when you think the bar cannot be raised beyond the stratospheric level Audi has already achieved with the previous RS6 along comes this machine... 

Sublime is the only word that does it for me. 

Incredible styling - so subtle yet so full of purpose. The exterior looks belie the potency of its engine. Quite surprised that a tiptronic box has been used instead of dual clutch one. 0-60 in 3.9 seconds and 560 bhp to play with should keep most people quiet. All in a package that is lighter and more frugal. 

Money no object, a Ferrari F12 or McLaren MP12-4C is probably the weapon of choice. If you need load-carrying space and a dose of everyday practicality, BMW's M5 and the new Range Rover spring to mind. But now that the C7 RS6 is here, the choice is simple: Audi all the way, baby. 

Want this car badly.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome car, i really like the "quattro" grill. 
Red suit it very wel as well as other vibrant colors i reckon.


----------



## lupingranturismo (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

lupingranturismo said:


>


Thanks for posting these. I've added this thread as the recommended discussion topic to a few posts on our front page, including one on these shots. Those carbon fiber elements on the car are really interesting, and something we've not seen before on an Audi beyond TT and R8. I'm sure the OEplus types will be adding it to their want list... and frankly those mirrors would look great on an RS 5 wouldn't they?


----------



## lupingranturismo (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

lupingranturismo said:


>


Thanks for sharing. I'll run a blog post on this on the front page of the site. Certainly this car hasn't been seen before. Most interesting is that it has Austrian plates and is still in preproduction status. Usually an Audi test car would have HN or IN plates, though some of the northern clime test cars seem to be deviating from that perhaps in an effort to better blend in. That said, this is Austria and not sweden, and the guy in the passenger seat looks kind of familiar... like a very highly placed Volkswagen Group executive whose family business began in Austria before moving to Stuttgart.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

will there be an rs6 sedan and will it come here


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Likely not. RS 7 most likely replaces it as RS 5 did for RS 4.


----------



## lupingranturismo (Sep 9, 2012)

RS6 Avant Plus! 

http://www.worldcarfans.com/1130128...gn=Feed:+worldcarfans/Jxfz+(WorldCarFans.com)

_More RS Plus models planned

Audi's Quattro chief Stephan Reil has confirmed a Plus variant for the recently introduced 2013 Audi RS6 Avant.
It seems the RS6 Avant's 560 HP (412 kW) output is not enough among Audi staff since the car will spawn a Plus variant good for 608 HP (447 kW). In an interview given to CAR, Stephan Reil said the RS6 Avant Plus will not be limited in numbers or some sort of special edition model. This follows the trend introduced with the TT RS Plus and continued with the R8 V10 Plus.
Reil said other RS Plus models will be launched in the following period. Aside from the power boost, all future RS Plus model will go on a diet and could get a different setup for the suspension. As a reminder, the R8 V10 Plus is 50 kg (110 lbs) lighter and has a bespoke suspension._

Source: carmagazine.co.uk


----------



## lupingranturismo (Sep 9, 2012)

First real life sound?! Is it an RS6?!


----------



## lupingranturismo (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## lupingranturismo (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## lupingranturismo (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

lupingranturismo said:


>


 This pic was posted by Neidfaktor Hamburg, a really impressive tuning house based in Hamburg, Germany. Their specialty was ridiculously nice and tailored R8 builds but they've recently acquired an RS 6 Avant. The interior gets a lot of alcantara and more carbon fiber but, I agree, this lit-up 'quattro' script is an incredibly cool mod and maybe their coolest so far on this car. 

Rumor is that they presented the car to quattro GmbH this week. Apparently the guys in Neckarsulm were very impressed with their work.


----------

